# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 2 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الثلاثاء الثاني من فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#مهندس صفقة تيري يكشف التفاصيل الكاملة ل(الصدي) ويشيد بالتازي والوالي.
#طه فكي : سأكون كاذبا إذا قلت ان تجمع الاتحادات المحلية لا يستهدف انتخابات الاتحاد.
#المريخ يسعى لتنفيذ توجيهات النابي والحصول على استثناء من الكاف لإلحاق النيجيري بالكشف الأفريقي.
#حافظ عوض : الوالي كلفني بحسم امر التعاقد مع تيري بدعم كامل من التازى.
#الصيني وكردمان يغادران القاهر ويغيبان عن مباراة الأهلي المصري.
#لجنة الانضباط تشطب شكوي الشاعر ضد شداد.
#لجنة الانضباط تستدعي ثلاثي المريخ الاثنين المقبل.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... شكرا جميلا أحمد التازى.

#الاحمر الوهاج 

#مكالمة الوالي تحسم ملف تيري.
#سيف يوافق على تمديد عقده لثلاث سنوات.
#المدافع النيجيري بديلا لطيفور في الكشف الأفريقي.
#صعوبات تواجه تجديد عقد بكري المدينة.
#شداد : انا يا تركي الشيخ كل طلباتك أوامر.
#انضباط الاتحاد تستدعي ثلاثي المريخ.
#صلاح نمر : أتطلع لإحراز بطولة خارجية مع المريخ.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مكالمة مع "الوالي" تعيد قيد "تيري" خلال ساعات

  أكَّد مصدر مقرب من مهاجم المريخ "سيف تيري" أن اللاعب الدولي اقترب من  تجديد عقده مع المريخ متوقعاً أن تتم الخطوة خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة.

 وكشف المصدر المقرب من "تيري" عن تلقي اللاعب لاتصال هاتفي من رئيس نادي  المريخ السابق "جمال الوالي" تم من خلاله الإتفاق على المقابل المالي  للصفقة على أن يجدد اللاعب عقده لمدة ثلاث سنوات.

 وبحسب المصدر المقرب من "سيف تيري"، فإن "الوالي" طلب من اللاعب أن ينتظر  اتصالاً هاتفياً من قطب المريخ "حافظ عوض" لتسليمه مبلغ الصفقة ليقوم بعدها  بتجديد عقده.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي يصل السودان لتدريب المريخ


السودان- بدر الدين بخيت




نصر الدين النابي
وصل  العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، المدرب التونسي نصر الدين  النابي، وذلك لتولي مسؤولية فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ.

وكان المريخ قد توصل لاتفاق مع النابي، بعدما تراجع عن التعاقد مع الصربي ميودراج يسيتش.

وحضر النابي للسودان رفقة مساعده المغربي الأصل والبلجيكي الجنسية المدرب حمادي صغير.

وصرح عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، ومدير الإدارة الرياضية عمر محمد عبد الله، ل: "مجلس المريخ سعداء بوصول النابي".

وأضاف: "المريخ بدأ عهدا جديدا مع مدرب جديد".

وعن  موعد بدء النابي مهمته مع المريخ، أوضح عبد الله: "المدرب لن يشرف على  مباراة المريخ المقبلة في الدوري، لأنه لم يشاهد الفريق بعد ولم يشرف حتى  على تدريبه".

ويلعب المريخ الخميس المقبل في الدوري ضد الأهلي شندي.

يذكر  أن التونسي نصر الدين النابي الذي سبق له أن درب الهلال قبل أكثر من 5  مواسم، جاء لتدريب المريخ خلفا للفرنسي ديديه جوميز الذي تعاقد مع نادي  سيمبا التنزاني قبل أكثر من 10 أيام.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول المدرب نصرالدين النابي للخرطوم برفقة المدرب حمادي صغير


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رسميًا..سيف تيري مستمرّ مع المريخ
 

  سيف تيري محتفلاً مع المريخ بالحصول على لقب الممتاز


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بحسب الصفحة الرسمية للاعب.
أعلن لاعب المريخ السوداني، سيف تيري، عن تجديد عقده مع ناديه لمدة ثلاث سنواتٍ.



وقال سيف تيري في تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية بالفسيبوك” بحمد لله وتوفيقه، التجديد لبيتي الكبير المريخ العظيم لمدة 3 سنوات قادماتٍ”.
وكان سيف تيري قد أثار الجدل حول انتقاله من المريخ إلى نادي الشرطة العراقي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السيد حافظ عوض مندوب الدكتور جمال الوالي يسلم اللاعب سيف تيري حافز تسجيله..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الانضباط تشطب شكوى ضد شداد.. وتستدعي ثلاثي المريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




مقر الاتحاد السوداني
شطبت  لجنة الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، التي اجتمعت اليوم الاثنين  برئاسة محمد عوض حميدة، الشكوى التي كان قد تقدم بها عضو مجلس إدارة  الاتحاد، معتز الشاعر، ضد رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد.

كما اتخذت اللجنة  قرارا، بإيقاف مدرب الأمل عطبرة، كفاح الجيلي، مباراتين متتاليتين،  والإداريين بجهاز الكرة بنادي الهلال الفاشر، أنور موسى وعطاف الطيب صالح،  لـ4 مباريات متتالية - وذات العقوبة على خالد حماد النور من هلال كادقلي -  لما بدر منهما خلال مباراة الأمل عطبرة والمريخ الفاشر، بالدوري السوداني.

كما  قررت اللجنة استدعاء 3 من لاعبي المريخ، كانوا موضوع الأزمة التعاقدية مع  الهلال، وهم رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس، بالإضافة لمسؤول  الانتقالات "السيستم" بنادي المريخ، وذلك بعدما قررت لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين  تحويلهم للجنة الانضباط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أزمة في المريخ بسبب مطب القيد الأفريقي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت







المريخ
فور  إغلاق نظام انتقالات اللاعبين الدولي "السيستم"  بغرض تكملة الكشوفات  الأفريقية لفريقي الهلال والمريخ، وذلك منتصف مساء أمس الأحد، وجد نادي  المريخ نفسه وقد دخل في حالة غموض بسبب اثنين من لاعبيه أصبحا خارج الكشف  القاري.

فالمريخ تعاقد رسميا مع 5 لاعبين أجانب، وأدخلهم كشفه  المحلي، وهم لاعب المحور الأوغندي سعيدي كايويوني، والمهاجم الجامايكي  دارين ماتوكس، والمهاجم توني إيدجو ماري، والمدافع الكاميروني باساكال  إيبوسي، ومدافع لوبي ستارز النيجيري أديلي.

الثلاثي الأول الأوغندي  والجامايكي والمهاجم النيجيري إيدجو نجح المريخ في إدراجهم بالكشف  الأفريقي، ولكن بقى الكاميروني باسكال ومدافع لوبي ستارز النيجيري أدلي  خارج القائمة القارية.

قائمة المريخ القارية لدوري الأبطال، كانت  شاغرة ب7 مقاعد فقط، وأضاف أولا الثلاثي الأفريقي المذكور أعلاه بعد أن  تطابقت أسماءهم مع بياناتهم في "السيستم".

حدثت  تلك التطورات، بعد أن ألحق المريخ بكشفه الأفريقي ثلاثي الأزمة التعاقدية  مع الهلال، رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت، إلى جانب لاعب المحور عمار طيفور  بعد تأكيدات من إتحاد الكرة الإيطالي حول هويته، ليكتمل كشف المريخ  القاري، ولكن بدون الثنائي الكاميروني والنيجيري.

ويبحث المريخ بشدة  منذ صباح اليوم الإثنين عن مخرج لهذا الارتباك الذي حدث بسبب التفاوض  المتأخر الذي تم مع اللاعبين الأجانب، والذين لعبت الصدفة أحيانا، دورا في  مطابقة بياناتهم وأسماءهم الشخصية مع تلك الموجودة في "السيستم.

واحدة  من المخارج التي يسعى وراءها نادي المريخ لإلحاق اللاعبين بالكشف الأفريقي  هو تكييف حالة اللاعبين الكاميروني باسكال إيبوسي والنيجيري إديلي، مع  واحدة من ثغرات لائحة الاتحاد الأفريقي لبطولتي الأبطال والكونفيدرالية.

ويدور  حديث داخل أروقة نادي المريخ، عن السماح بإضافة لاعبين بالكشف الأفريقي،  بدلا عن لاعبين كانوا في الكشف أصلا، ولكنهم لم يشاركوا رسميا في المباريات  القارية، وتحولت الأعين نحو الظهير الأيمن وليد حسن، والمصري الذي تم فسخ  عقده عمرو علاء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيسا القمة يتواثقان لأنجاز المهمة 



#ووااوواا
لقاء السحاب بمزرعة السلطان لإطلاق نفرة دعم جيش السودان

برقو.. سوداكال..السوباط.. أبشر.. الطاهر.. لقاء لرسم المستقبل الزاهر 


شهدت مزرعة الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لقاء السحاب ما بين قيادتي القمة السودانية؛ حيث كان حضورا الأستاذ إدم سوداكال رئيس نادي المريخ، و الأستاذ علي ابشر مساعد الرئيس، والأستاذ هشام السوباط رئيس لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال، و الأستاذ الطاهر يونس نائب رئيس لجنة التطبيع الزرقاء، وجاء اللقاء بهدف الترتيب لإطلاق نفرة الرياضيين لدعم الجيش السوداني، انطلاقا من الواجب الوطني والمجتمعي للرياضة، وتم تكوين لجنة ثلاثية لوضع الخطوات التنفيذية برئاسة الدكتور حسن برقو وعضوية الأستاذ الطاهر يونس، وعلي أبشر، وتم تحديد الخطوات اللازمة في العمل ووضع خارطة زمنية لأخذ الموافقة من الجهات المعنية، وأخرى ذات الصلة، مع التأكيد على تحديد سقف زمني لإقامة نفرة الرياضيين.. 

خلال اللقاء مع رئيسي الهلال والمريخ تم مناقشة كيفية التوجه نحو آليات تطوير لعبة كرة القدم، وقال الدكتور حسن برقو ان اللقاء إيجابي ومثمر إلى الحد البعيد  وتناول أيضا ملف الاهتمام المتعاظم بلاعبي المنتخبات الوطنية، والتنسيق فيما ينفع المنتخبات والناديين المشاركين افريقيا، وأعرب برقو عن عميق شكره لتجاوب قادة المريخ والهلال مع المبادرة الإيجابية لدعم الجيش السوداني، وما يلي الحراك التنفيذي لدعم و تطوير كرة القدم بالسودان..






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*3 مباريات في عودة الدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


 ينطلق  الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم في أسبوعه السابع بـ 3 مباريات تلعب  جميعها مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، وذلك بعد توقف دام أكثر من أسبوع بسبب التوقف  الإجباري الذي فرضه اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بغرض تجميع المنتخب الوطني  لبدء الاستعداد المبكر للاستحقاقات القارية في مارس/أذار المقبل.



وتأجلت  المباراة التي كانت سوف تجمع فريق الهلال بالخرطوم الوطني، وذلك بسبب  تواجد الهلال بتنزانيا حتى اليوم الإثنين لعدم توفر حجز عبر خطوط الطيران  تعيده للسودان.

وتعتبر مباراة المريخ الفاشر  أمام ضيفه الأمل بملعب الخرطوم الوطني، هي الأبرز بين المباريات الثلاث  يوم غد، وفيها يسعى المريخ الفاشر لإيقاف نزيف النقاط الذي جعله يخسر  مباريات متتالية، وضعته في الترتيب 15، وقبل الأخير.

أما  فريق الأمل فإنه عاد لسكة الانتصارات بعد 4 مباريات متتالية تعثر فيها  بالخسارة والتعادل، ويتطلع الفريق لتحقيق الفوز الثاني على التوالي بعد  فوزه في الجولة السابقة، على الهلال الفاشر.

وبستاد  حليم/شداد، فإن الأهلي الخرطوم المنتشي بانتصاره على الخرطوم الوطني في  ديربي مدينة الخرطوم الأسبوع، سيستضيف الشرطة صاحب النتائج المتذبذبة،  والذي يحتل الترتيب 14 في منطقة الخطر، بينما الأهلي الخرطوم بالترتيب  السادس ب9 نقاط.

ويرفع الوافد الجديد فريق  توتي الخرطوم، راية التحدي في وجه مضيفه حي الوادي، بملعب دار الرياضة في  مدينة أم درمان، وذلك بعد نشوته الكبيرة بتعادله مع المريخ في الأسبوع  السادس، وللفريق 5 نقاط في الترتيب 12، وأما حي الوادي فله 8 نقاط في  الترتيب الثامن.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• فوز صعب لريال بيتيس على أوساسونا بالليجا ليصعد المركز السابع
• بورتو يقترب من الصدارة .. وبراجا يكتسح موريرنسي بالدوري البرتغالي
• ليفربول يتعاقد مع المدافع الإنجليزي بن ديفيز لاعب بريستون نورث
• رسميا.. بايرن ميونخ يرسل لاعبه الهولندي جوشوا زيركزي للدوري الإيطالي
روما الإيطالي يتعاقد مع المدافع الأمريكي الشاب برايان رينولدز على سبيل الإعارة
• يوفنتوس يسعى للثأر من إنتر ونابولي يتربص بأتالانتا في نصف نهائي كأس إيطاليا
• رسميا.. جالطة سراي يعلن تفاصيل صفقة المصري مصطفى محمد
• رومينيجه الرئيس التنفيذي للبايرن يقر باقتراب النمساوي ديفيد ألابا من ريال مدريد
• نادي برشلونة: ميسي مدين للنادي.. وسندافع عن أنفسنا ضد الصحيفة
• الهلال السعودي على وشك إقالة لوشيسكو وسامي الجابر بين المرشحين لخلافته
• تقرير: زين الدين زيدان لن يستمر مع ريال مدريد الموسم المقبل
• بيكيه مدافع برشلونة يسابق الزمن للحاق بمواجهة سان جيرمان
• الاتحاد الإيطالي يحقق في شجار إبراهيموفيتش ولوكاكو
• الجزيرة الإماراتي ينهي تعاقده مع "عموري" بالتراضي
• نادي وست بروميتش يستعير التركي أوكاي يوكوسلو من صفوف سيلتا فيجو 
• صحيفة "ألموندو" تواصل نشر تفاصيل عقد ميسي وتكشف عن بند سري جديد
• بيدري: تعلمت من إنييستا التمريرات الحاسمة لميسي
• بيرلو: تعلمنا الكثير من السقوط أمام إنتر.. وجاهزون لكل الاحتمالات
• إنفانتينو: مونديال 2022 سيقام بحضور جماهيري كامل
• سولسكاير: لجنة الحكام اعترفت بخطأين ضدنا أمام شيفيلد يونايتد
• مرشحان لرئاسة برشلونة: ميسي يحقق أكثر مما يتقاضى
• محمد الشناوي حارس الأهلي: هدفي هو مواجهة مانويل نوير
• كونتي مدرب انتر ميلان: لا اشعر بالقلق حيال غياب لوكاكو عن مواجهة يوفنتوس
• بيريز: غياب بنزيما عن منتخب فرنسا لغز كبير




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7




* حي الوادي نيالا (-- : --) توتي 18:15  الملاعب HD  دار الرياضة 


* أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم 


* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة 18:15  الملاعب HD  نادي الأسرة


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  نصف النهائي 


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) يوفنتوس 21:45  Rai 1  مباراة واحدة 


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  ربع النهائي


* ألميريا (-- : --) إشبيلية 22:00  KSA 1  مباراة واحدة 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) وست بروميتش ألبيون 20:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (0-1)


* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) آرسنال 20:00  beIN 1  ذهاب (2-1) 


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 22:15  beIN 1  ذهاب (3-2) 


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 22:15  beIN 2  ذهاب (2-0) 





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* ريال بيتيس (1 : 0) أوساسونا

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (50) برشلونة (40) ريال مدريد (40) إشبيلية (39) فياريال (35)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_البرتغالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* سانتا كلارا (2 : 0) بيلينينسيش

* بورتو (2 : 0) ريو آفي

* موريرينسي (0 : 4) سبورتينغ براغا

* سبورتينج لشبونة (1 : 0) بنفيكا

#الترتيب : سبورتينج لشبونة (42) بورتو (38) بنفيكا (33) سبورتينغ براغا (33) فيتوريا  (29)


..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك



بابكر سلك
حميد وحميدة
*لا تسلني
 *ما تسألني
 *عن أجانب المريخ
 *خبر بفلوس بكرة ببلاش
 *ولا تصدق خبر ضم لاعب إلا تشوفو بشعار المريخ جاري في الميدان في مباراة رسمية
 *وإذا فقدت لاعب من القدامى
 *ما عليك إلا تقول يا جامع يارقيب
 *تيري
 *يا جامع يا رقيب
 *لأن الذين اعتادوا على الإقتيات من المريخ
 *هم أنفسهم الذين يرفعون سعر اللاعب على المريخ
 *وبقولوا إنهم مريخاب
 *كل زول حر في رقبتو
 *يقول عليها مريخابي ما مريخابي
 *لكن نحن كمان حرين
 *نطلق عليهو سمسار بوبار كما يحلو لنا
 *تيري مهم
 *والتجديد له والتمديد مهم
 *لكن لكل شيء سقف معين
 *والأندية الكبيرة تضع سقفا للحاجات دي
 *وفي دي إن شاء الله نبقى كبار
 *المهم
 *لكل مذكر مؤنث
 *ولكن مؤنث مذكر
 *كديس وكديسة
 *كبير وكبيرة
 *صابر وصابرة
 *حميد وحميدة
 *وفي اللغة الحديثة إبراهيم وإبراهيما
 *قلت لي عندنا أندية كبيرة في البلد دي!!!!!
 *وسمعنا بالمدارس المختلطة
 *لكن أندية مختلطة دي جديدة علينا
 *الرائدات فريقهن براهن
 *يعني ما معقول رائدات يلعبن في فريق (الرواد)
 *لكن بتحصل
 *يمكن الحركة دي تعتبر حركة وطنية
 *عشنا وشفنا
 *فطومة
 *وينك يا ختي
 *القصة هاصت
 *حميدة تتسجل في فريق حميد؟؟؟
 *في عهدك يافطومة لو حصلت حاجة زي دي كان قلتي أجي يا البرقش
 *المهم
 *في زول (ألجن)
 *وفي زول (ألدغ)
 *وظهر مؤخرا زول (ألدض)
 *الألدض ده هو البنطق الدال ضاض
 *يعني لو عايز يقول ديك
 *بقول ضيك
 *أها
 *الرشيد منقه
 *ابن أخ أحمد منقه
 *قال لي
 *قريبنا ألدض
 *هلالابي كبير
 *فاتح قناة الهلال
 *فوووق في كتابة بقرأ فيها بالصوت العالي
 *الهلال مارض أفريقيا
 *طبعا هو ألدض
 *بنطق الدال ضاض
 *والرشيد عارفو ألضد ورغم كده قال ليهو صدقت
 *المهم
 *اليومين دي سكري المريخ ما بظهر في الفحص
 *لا معروف فوق لا معروف تحت
 *مافي زول عارف حاجة
 *ودي أخطر مرحلة من مراحل السكري
 *والسكري مرض خطير ولايوق
 *كان مسك ما بفوت
 *وسكرينا ماسك قوي
 *زمااااان
 *لما السكري مسكنا جديد
 *قلنا اتبعوا تعليمات الطبيب
 *ما سمعتوا كلامنا
 *مشيتوا على العلاج البلدي
 *شربتو لالوب وحلبة وأكلتوا نيم
 *وبدل ترجعوا للطبيب
 *استعنتوا بشيخ فلان وشيخ علان
 *لما السكري إتمكن
 *ورجعتوا للطبيب
 *ولكن بعد السكري أصبح واقعا
 *غايتو نحافظ عليهو ونتعايش معاهو لما يقضي ربك أمرا
 *قال مرض صديق قال
 *أيها الناس
 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *أها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت يا والينا
 *الليلة المدارس فتحوها لينا
 *هل في بص يودينا؟
 *إذا قلنا ترحيل
 *منو البدفع لينا؟؟؟
 *في كهرباء المراوح في المدارس تدور لينا؟؟؟
 *في موية تروينا؟؟؟
 *في فطور سعرو معقول بتباع لينا؟؟؟؟
 *ولا فتحتوها ساااااااي يا والينا؟؟؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال حيرتوا القرادة الحيرت بوبي
 وإلى لقاء
سلك








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 



*ده كلام ده؟!* 

* كشف خبر ورد بموقع "سبورتاق" الإلكتروني - وهو من المواقع الموثوقة - أن ï»£ï» ï»’ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»Œï؛ژï»—ï؛ھï؛چï؛• ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛چï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¦ ï؛چï»·ï؛ںï؛ژï»§ï؛گ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ شهد ï؛—ï»„ï»®ï؛­ï؛چï؛• ï»£ï؛œï»´ï؛®ï؛“ مساء أمس (أمس الأول) .. ï؛£ï»´ï؛ڑ دخل المجلس ï»“ï»² ï»£ï»”ï؛ژï»­ï؛؟ï؛ژï؛• ï»£ï»ٹ ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï»± "ï»ںï»®ï؛‘ï»² ï؛³ï؛کï؛ژï؛­ï؛¯" ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»´ï؛ ï»´ï؛®ï»± ï»ںï» ï؛¤ï؛¼ï»®ï»‌ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛§ï؛ھï»£ï؛ژï؛• ï»£ï؛ھï؛چï»“ï»Œï»ھ "ï؛چï؛©ï»³ï» ï»² ï؛چï»­ï»»ï»£ï؛ژï»ںï»´ï»œï؛ژï»¥" ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛ƒï»­ï؛»ï»° "ï؛چلنابي" ï؛‘ï»€ï؛®ï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»Œï؛ژï»—ï؛ھ ï»£ï»Œï»ھ.. ï»§ï»ˆï؛®ï؛چً ï»ںï» ï»کï؛ھï؛­ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛’ï»´ï؛®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»² ï»³ï؛کï»¤ï؛کï»ٹ ï؛‘ï»¬ï؛ژ، ï»­ï؛ںï؛ژï»«ï؛°ï»³ï؛کï»ھ ï»ںï؛کï»کï؛ھï»³ï»¢ ï؛چï»¹ï؛؟ï؛ژï»“ï؛” ï؛³ï؛®ï»³ï»Œï؛ژً باعتبار أنه يشارك ï»£ï»ٹ ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï»›ï»‍ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛´ï؛¨ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï؛ژï»ںï»´ï؛” ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»´ï؛ ï»´ï؛®ï»±.. 
* وأكد الموقع أن المريخ ï»—ï»„ï»ٹ ï؛·ï»®ï»ƒï؛ژً ï؛‘ï»Œï»´ï؛ھï؛چً ï»¹ï»›ï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛چï»¹ï؛—ï»”ï؛ژï»• ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛چï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛گ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛ƒï»£ï»‍ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»³ï؛کï»¢ ï؛‡ï؛©ï؛§ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»´ï؛ژï»§ï؛ژï؛• ï»“ï»² "ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»´ï؛´ï؛کï»¢" ï»­ï»ƒï» ï؛گ ï؛·ï»¬ï؛ژï؛©ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»کï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï»ںï»´ï؛”.. 
* ويمضي الخبر مشيراً إلى أن ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛‘ï»² ï»ƒï» ï؛گ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛‡ï؛©ï؛چï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛—ï»گï»´ï»´ï؛® ï»‹ï»کï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï»£ï»´ï؛®ï»­ï»§ï»²، ï»ںï»´ï؛’ï؛ھï؛ƒ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ƒï»­ï»‌ ï»“ï؛کï؛®ï؛“ ï؛چï»§ï؛کï»کï؛ژï»»ï؛• ï»—ï؛ژï؛©ï»£ï؛”، ï»§ï»ˆï؛®ï؛چً ï»ںï؛¼ï»گï؛® ï؛³ï»¨ï»ھ، ï»­ï؛؟ï»Œï»’ ï؛—ï؛ ï؛®ï؛‘ï؛کï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛®ï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»´ï؛”، ï»­ï»‹ï؛ھï»، ï؛§ï»®ï؛؟ï»ھ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛ژï؛• ï؛—ï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛´ï»´ï؛” ï»ںï»”ï؛کï؛®ï؛“ ï»ƒï»®ï»³ï» ï؛”، ï»­ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛کï؛ژï»ںï»² ï»» ï»³ï؛کï»®ï»—ï»ٹ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»³ï»œï»®ï»¥ ï؛ںï؛ژï»«ï؛°ï؛چً ï»ںï؛کï»کï؛ھï»³ï»¢ ï؛چï»¹ï؛؟ï؛ژï»“ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛ںï»®ï؛“ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛®ï؛£ï» ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ ï»¤ï»®ï»‹ï؛ژï؛•.. 
* ï»­تختم "سبورتاق" خبرها بأن مجلس المريخ ï»ƒï؛®ï؛، ï؛§ï»´ï؛ژï؛­ ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛کï»گï»¨ï؛ژï؛€ ï»‹ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»®ï؛­ï»›ï»´ï»¨ï»² "ï؛چï؛­ï»§ï»®ï»ںï؛ھ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»§ï»کï؛ژ "، ï؛‡ï»» ï؛ƒï»¥ "ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛‘ï»²" ï»ƒï؛ژï»ںï؛گ ï؛‘ï؛ژلإï؛‘ï»کï؛ژï؛€ عليه ï»·ن ï»£ï؛´ï؛کï»®ï؛چï»© ï»³ï؛کï؛¼ï؛ژï»‹ï؛ھ ï؛‘ï؛¤ï؛´ï؛گ ï»£ï؛¸ï؛ژï»«ï؛ھته ï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛ژï؛• " ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ "ï»‹ï؛’ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï؛—ï»´ï»®ï؛ڈ"، ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛ںï؛ژï»§ï؛گ ï؛—ï؛„ï»—ï» ï»¤ï»ھ ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»­ï؛ƒï؛ںï»®ï؛چï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»¥.... انتهى الخبر.. 
* السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه من الذي رشح الكاميروني للمريخ.. وعلى أي أساس إذا كان اللاعب كما قال النابي، صغيراً في السن ولم يحدث أن شارك في منافسات أفريقية.. وحتى على الصعيد المحلي لم يلعب مع فريقه عاماً كاملاً؟؟!!
* بالله عليك يا سوداكال ورينا من الذي أشار عليك بهذا اللاعب، ومقابل كم، وخلي الباقي علينا..
* أما رأي "النابي" في البوركيني آرنولد لو يذكر القراء فإنني كنت قد سبقته إليه، وأكدت لسوداكال أن المستويات التي قدمها هذا اللاعب مع الفريق في المباريات التي شارك فيها، والمهارات التي أظهرها في تنفيذ الركنيات، والمراوغة الإيجابية والتمريرات المتقن، واقتناص الأهداف، تؤكد أنه بالمزيد من الصبر والفرص يمكن أن يقدم الكثير..
* طيب...
* إذا كانت نظرة النابي اتفقت مع نظرتي ونظرة الكثيرين غيري وغيره، فمن هو الجهبوذ الذي أوصى سوداكال بالاستغناء عنه..؟؟!!
* أكيد سمسار كل همه إيجاد خانة يشغلها بمحترف آخر يجني من ورائه المعلوم؟؟!!
* تبقى مصيبة لو أن فكرة الاستغناء عن آرنولد هفت ليك إنت يا سوداكال و(قذفتنا) بها ولم تخف عقباها....
* عموماً الله يستر ما تقوم تتجاوز توصية النابي، وتستغني عن البوركيني في ما تبقى أمس من ساعات الفترة الاستثنائية للتسجيلات..
* ملحوظة: المادة أعلاه سطرتها قبل إنتهاء فترة التسجيلات الاستثنائية.. وقبل أن تتضح الصورة تماماً.. 
* أمس وعند الساعة 12 منتصف الليل وضحت الصورة تماماً وتسلم المريخ بطاقات اللاعبين المطلوبين ومن بينهم النجمين النيجيري واليوغندي اللذين طلبهما النابي.. 
* وتم صرف النظر عن الكاميروني والإبقاء على البوركيني بانغا حسب رغبة النابي.. 
* وبذا يمكن القول إن إضافات المريخ ناجحة.. خاصة وأنها تمت حسب رؤية المدرب.. 
* وبالنسبة لتيري والتجديد له فغداً بإذن الله أوضح بعض التفاصيل الخاصة بهذا الملف..
*آخر السطور* 
* الحبيب أستاذنا الكبير إسماعيل حسن.. السلام عليكم..
* صدقت تنبؤاتك بأن النافذة التى فتحها الاتحاد العام خصيصا للهلال بأمر تركى آل الشيخ والسوباط، أكبر المستفيدين منها المريخ لأنه عمل صالح كما تقول.. فقد أتاحت له ضم العجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس للكشف الأفريقي وتصحيح مسار طيفور وضم أربعة محترفين على مستوى عاااال.. أبو باسل الفاتح زايد حسن.. المملكة السعودية.. 
* كذلك بعث لي الحبيب جفون الناشط بقروبات المريخ رسالة بنفس المعني.. 
* شكراً لكما.. والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد.. 
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي



معاوية الجاك
التازي المنقذ
* عقب إعلان تركي آل الشيخ رئيساً فخرياً لنادي الهلال أُصيب عدد من المريخاب بحالة من الإحباط بسبب القدرات المالية المهولة التي يتمتع بها تركي بجانب السبب الأكبر للإحباط وهو وجود آدم سوداكال على رئاسة مجلس المريخ وهو الذي ظل يمارس كل أشكال البُخل ويقبض يده عن إدخالها في جيبه ليصرف على الملفات الخاصة بفريق الكرة وغيرها من الملفات
 * حالة الإحباط التي أصابت المريخاب تعتبر طبيعية جداً ومُبررة لأن المريخ في عهد سوداكال ظل يعاني بطريقة متكررة حيث العقوبات المتتالية من الفيفا بسبب مستحقات الأجانب من لاعبين ومدربين بجانب العادة القبيحة لسوداكال المتمثلة في المعاملة الكريهة وغير الكريمة مع الأجانب من مدربين ولاعبين فلم يستمر مدرب واحد لفترة طويلة بل أصبح من الثوابت عدم عودة أي مدرب يغادر البلاد بسبب المعاملة السيئة من سوداكال
 * ولأن أهل المريخ من الصالحين الطيبين الصادقين لم يمض وقت إلا وظهر إسم الأخ أحمد طه التايز رئيساً فخرياً لنادي المريخ ليستبشر المريخ به خيراً وفيراً فلم يخيب الرجل ظنهم وقدم نفسه بأجمل ما يكون وهو يتصدى لكل المهمات وبسرعة فكانت ضربة البداية بتكفله بقيمة الطائرة الخاصة (95) ألفاً من الدولارات لنثقل بعثة المريخ إلى نيجيريا لمقابلة إنيمبا في دوري أبطال أفريقيا والتي شكلت الراحة الكاملة للاعبي الأحمر الوهاج فكانت الخلاصة التأهل لمرحلة المجموعات من البطولة الأفريقية
 * لم يقتصر عطاء التازي على الطائرة الخاصة فكان إعلانه لحافز التأهل لمرحلة المجموعات (100) ألفاً من الدولارات تم تسليمها للاعبين بالعملة الصعبة
 * تواصلت رحلة العطاء للتازي عقب إعلان فترة تسجيلات إستثنائية حيث تسلم الرجل ملف الأجانب كاملاً لينجزه بأفضل ما يكون فكان أن زيَن كشف الأحمر بنجوم من نيجيريا ويوغندا وجامايكا
 * تجاوز عطاء التازي للمريخ مربع التكفل بملف الأجانب من المحترفين ووصل مرحلة ضخم ما يقارب المليون دولار لمواجهة ملف إعادة قيد مطلقي السراح بقيادة وتم حتى اللحظة الخلاص من إعادة قيد الثنائي (حمزة داؤود وصلاح نمر) وفي الطريق التفاوض مع العقرب وتيري والصيني
 * إمتد عطاء التازي حتى ملعب القلعة الحمراء والذي وصل مرحلة بعيدة من التردي والهلاك في عهد سوداكال بسبب الإهمال ليضطر فريق الكرة للعب خارج ملعبه لما يفوق العام والنصف بسبب عدم جاهزية القلعة الحمراء
 * أعلن التازي تكفله بعمل صيانة عامة للقلعة الحمراء على مستوى أرضية الملعب ومرفقات الإستاد
 * ما قدمه التازي للمريخ من دعمٍ حتى اللحظة شكل الفرحة لأنصار الأحمر الوهاج وملأ دواخلهم طمأنينة بعد أن كانت تمتلئ بالخوف بسبب سوداكال وفقره الإداري وشُحه المالي ومعروف أن رئيس مجلس المريخ عُرِف بهاتين الصفتين للأسف خاصة الشُح المالي فهو شحيح جداً في دعم المريخ وما قدمه التازي وجمال وحازم من دعمٍ للمريخ خلال الفترة الأخيرة يفوق ما قدمه سوداكال خلال ثلاث سنوات بمراحل عديدة.
 * المهم أن التازي قدم الكثير للمريخ والذي يستحق عليه الشكر والثناء من كل أنصار المريخ على إمتداد سطح الكرة الأرضية.

توقيعات متفرقة

* ومن الواضح أن التازي لديه الكثير الذي سيقدمه للكيان المريخ ومطلوب من أهل القبيلة الحمراء مساعدته ومعاونته من خلال العمل على إنتخاب مجلس إدارة محترم قادر على التعامل مع الدعم الكبير الذي يقدمه بشيءٍ من الإحترام والتقدير والمسؤولية
 * إنتخاب مجلس إدارة كفء ومقتدر يمكنه قيادة المريخ إلى مرحلة بعيدة من على مستوى الريادة ويمكنه إعادة الهيبة المعروفة عنه ويمكنه إعادة ترميم ما شوهه سوداكال بسبب سياساته العرجاء
 * أصغر مشجع مريخي يعلم أن سوداكال غير مؤهل لقيادة المريخ وهو أقل قامة وقيمة من رئاسة مجلس مسؤول عن إدارة هذا الكيان العريض ونقول حديثنا هذا عطفاً على بعض التجارب والوقائع الماثلة أمامنا
 * بالتأكيد سيعمل سوداكال بكل قوة للبقاء رئيساً للمريخ من خلال الإنتخابات المقبلة خاصة بعد ظهور رئيس فخري بقيمة وقامة وقدرات التازي
 * سوداكال الذي يعشق الرئاسة (المِلِح) دون أن يرهق نفسه وجد ضالته في التازي ولذلك ستكون خطته المقبلة الفوز في الإنتخابات المقبلة بأي طريقة
 * نقول لسوداكال إن كنت تعشق المريخ بحق وحقيقة فعليك بالإنسحاب من المشهد ولو فعلتها ستُحظى بإحترام أهل المريخ
 * نقول لسوداكال أنك أكدت بنفسك والأدلة والبراهين عدم أهليتك وقدرتك لقيادة هذا الكيان العظيم والكبير
 * رئاسة نادٍ عظيم مثل المريخ ليست لُعبة حتى يتصدى لها كل من هب ودب وغير مؤهل لها.
 * تم توفير مبلغ (60) ألف دولار لإستقدام فريق كمبالا سيتي للتباري مع المريخ مرتين ولكن سوداكال تباطأ في التنفيذ ليهدر على الفريق فرصة إعداد جيد
 * لا يوجد رئيس نادٍ في العالم يعمل عكس مصلحة ناديه كما يفعل سوداكال
 * تم توفير ما يقارب المليون دولار من التازي لمواجهة ملف إعادة قيد المفكوكين فنام آدم على العسل ولم ينجز المهمة بالطريقة المطلوبة حتى اللحظة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**بهدوء*




*علم الدين هاشم*

*سيف تيري ،، التفريط ممنوع !*


تضارب الانباء حول حقيقة مايحدث في ملف المحترفين الاجانب الذين يفترض ان يتعاقد معهم مجلس سوداكال في الفترة الاستثنائية التي اسدل الستار عليها بالامس تزيد من مخاوف جماهير المريخ وتجعلها في حالة من الترقب والتوتر في انتظار الحقيقة كاملة ان كان قد تم التعاقد مع الاسماء المرشحة والحاقهم بالكشف الافريقي ام ان الأمر مجرد كلام واتساب وبس !
خلال ال 48 ساعة الماضية ازدحمت القروبات بمثل هذه الأخبار التي تشير الي ان المريخ قد أصبح علي بعد امتار قليلة جدا من اكمال التعاقد مع مهاجم نيجيري ومدافع كاميروني وكذلك إثنين اخرين من الجنسية الغينية والجمايكية وإن الرئيس الفخري التازي يقف وراء هذه الصفقات دعما لمسيرة الفريق في دوري المجموعات وانه قد وفر بالفعل المبالغ المطلوبة لاكمال اجراءات التعاقد !
مثل هذه الأخبار لاشك ان تشكل مصدر سعادة وفرحة كبيرة لحماهير المريخ التي تتطلع لنتائج ايجابية في دوري المجموعات رغم الصعوبات التي لازالت تعيق اعداد وتحضيرات الفريق للمرحلة القادمة ابرزها تأخر وصول المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي وعدم توفر تجارب ودية قوية وكذلك عدم اكتمال الاصلاحات الجارية في الاستاد حتي الان ,, ولكن من وجهة نظر شخصية اجد من الضروري جدا علي مجلس سوداكال ان لايغفل عن ملف التجديد للاعبين الذين تنتهي عقودهم في الفترة القريبة القادمة وعلي رأسهم المهاجم سيف تيري الذي ان نمل الحديث والمطالبة بسرعة تجديد التعاقد معه مهما كلف ذلك من اموال بوصفه الورقة الرابحة الاولي المريخ سواء في الدوري الممتاز او دوري الابطال الذي قدم فيه تيري البيان بالعمل من خلال اهدافه الرائعه والحاسمة التي اعادت المريخ لدوري المجموعات بعد اكثر من ثلاث سنوات ،، فاذا كان سيف تيري قد طلب 600 الف دولار من اجل البقاء والاستمرار بارتداء الاحمر والاصفر فذلك حقه الطبيعي كلاعب محترف يرغب في تأمين مستقبله وضمان حياة كريمة لاسرته خاصة اذا ماتمت مقارنته بلاعبين اخرين مصوا دم المريخ وجيوب اداريه دون ان يقدموا ربع ماقدمه سيف تيري للمريخ ،، وهنا نعيد ونكرر ماذكرناه سابقا بأن علي مجلس سوداكال ان يلعب علي المضمون بالابقاء علي سيف تيري قبل ان (يبعزق) اموال الرئيس الفخري التازي في محترفين نص كم لايملك احد معلومة عن مستواهم الفني سوي صورهم المنشورة كل صباح ،، فالحذر ثم الحذر من تجاهل التجديد لسيف تيري حتي لايلحق بالغربال









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محاولات مكثفة للمريخ لالحاق النيجيري والكاميروني بالكشف الافريقي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يبذل المريخ  مجهوات كبيرة لالحاق اللاعبين النيجيري اودلي والكاميروني ايبوسي بالكشف  الافريقي بسبب الارتباط الذي حدث في قيد اللاعبين حيث اتضح ان المريخ قام  بشغل جميع الخانات المخصصة له وان هناك لاعبين تم قيدهم في كشف المريخ لم  يشاركوا معه بسبب الاصابة وهما وليد واللاعب المشطوب عمرو علاء ويبذل  المريخ مجهودات كبيرة لتغيير اللاعبين بالاجانب حتى يكون الثنائي جاهزا  للمشاركة مع المريخ افريقيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

*مبروك . كدة الخيارات الجاهزة يمكن أن تصنع الفارق بس المدرب يكون علي قدر الطموح . وبعد دة نرقد فوق رأي وعيونا مفتحة ووووكل التوفيق للأحمر الخطير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبر مداخلة له عبر الواتس الدكتور الجميل مجدي السليابي يوضح المثير حول التجديد للمهاجم سيف تيري




دكتورنا الرائع كم انت جميل على قلبي كما تعلم.. وعندما لامست أن المهندس وليد  ظلم بوصفه انه وراء مزايدات اللاعب تيري قبل محادثه الوالي والتجديد  باستلام المقابل من مندوبة...  وشكرا للوالي  والمفاوض والدافع والجميع.. الواتس معظم النشر غير صحيح... ولمبتغي رخيص بمعيار الرجل الأقل من عادي يفهم اي صفوي المعنى والمبتغي والمضمون... للامانه أمس كان عندي بلاغ قتل مع د البلوله في محكمه..... قبلها اتصل بي رقم غريب وطلب مني المقابله ومع إصراره حددت له المحكمه... حضر وانتظر زهاء الساعتين وسأل عني ووجدته جوار عربتي... قال لي لازم تتكلم مع اللاعب تيري في اعاده التسجيل وانا حضرت جلسه براءه تيري وانت ومحاموا المريخ وفرحه أهله وعلاقتك به واهله... رفضت لأن الوسط سيء بالقال والقيل والسمسره ودي أمور لا أتدخل فيها.   وشكرته وأخبرته سبق أن رفضت ذات الطلب من صفوي بعد اتصال المهجر ود كسلا.... لكنه الجمني عندما حلف طلاق ثلاثه.... شوف محبه ديل للمريخ... ووعدته خير... الساعه كانت ظ¢ ظ ....  توكلت على الحي القيوم وضربت للاداره ممثله في سوداكال وابشر واخر.... وقلت لهم في مساحه اتحدث مع اللاعب تيري رغم اني لست بالإدارة القانونيه وبصفتي مريخي... وبالفعل منحوني سلطه المفاوضه... وافهموني بعرض النادي وجلوس اللاعب مع الرئيس بالأمس وتشاورت في الحد الأدنى والاعلي للمفاوضه والمعيار... والمدة لعام أو اثنين أو ثلاثه... وقلتها بالحرف وبحزم يجب ألا اريس واتيس اناقانوني... قالها ابشر ابشر ورديت بشرك الله بالجنه... ومنحت  سلطه واسعه وكامل الصلاحيات وانحنى لهم اجلالا للثقة... وقلت ليهم ماهو متداول في الواتس.... ثم افهموني معظمه غير صحيح... وقلت لهم في أي إداري سابق أو حالي ممكن استعين به داخل أو خارج البلاد لأننا في زمن العولمه... ولمن منحت الصلاحيه كان الحمل ثقيلا تنوء الجبال عن حمله ولأجل المريخ حملت امانه التكليف  منفرد ومجتمع مع المهندس وليد.... قلت لهم ساستعين بي اراه وقالوا خير... وكان اخي المهندس وليد وعضدي... لأنه كان مع اللاعب عندما ابتعد عنه الكثيرين بما فيهم قله من الاداره الحاليه والسابقه... وضربت للمهندس وليد من العربه وجمعتني مكالمه ثلاثية باللاعب والمهندس ... وبادرت بالحديث.. ماد اير  ارجع لي وراء كل الوقار لما تم سلبا أو إيجابا بالملف... واي كلام سابق لن أعره اهتمام وساستصحبه الإيجابي واترك السلبي  بالمفاوضه... ومن هنا حديثي معك يا كابتن  ونحن أبناء عمومه نوبه ودولتنا العظمى قادمه هههه... وافهمته اني منحت سلطه واسعه..... إذا وافقت طوالي من محلنا تذهب للاداره للتجديد فورا والتنفيذ وهم منتظرين بالفعل... .. وقلت له تعلم أن عرض السنه له قيمه والسنتين له قيمه والثلاثه سنوات له قيمه.... والأصل مقدم الاتفاق والمتبقي أثناء مده العقد ود رجوا في السودان اللاعب يستلم مبلغ الاتفاق كامل وده عنده قيمه.. وأهم حاجه الثلاثي تيري والمهندس وليد وشخصي الضعيف مافي رجوع للوراء.... بعد الاتفاق مافي كلام  ارجع لي فلان أو علان والله اقتطعنا الثمين من الزمن لأنه المريخ.... وقلت ليهو سبق للطيب عبد الله  رحمه الله ودي رساله للاداريين عندما اتفق مع اللاعب الضجة بالهلال وكان غالب المريخ بهدفه وتصادف اعاده تسجيله... قال داير للرئيس بعد أن اتفق معه داير يشاور والده وطلع اللاعب و ضرب تلفون ورجع بعد دقائق قال موافق... الريس له الرحمه  قال ليهو شطبناك ياولد هكذا قوه القرار الاداره وقلت له نحن من حواري هذا المبداء ومن حواري علم وادب شاخور.... وللامانه والتاريخ اللاعب تيري لم يفاصل ولم يجادل وكان قمه الأدب والميل للعب للمريخ وتفضيل لأي عرض أن وجد... ولم يطيل الكلام بعدما حددت له الخطوط العريضة لعقد اللاعب المحترف وفي بند أن وجدت عرض احتراف أثناء العقد يتم الاتفاق والنادي نصيب وقلت له حسع لو عندك عرض أفضل من عرض المريخ من أي نادي تمشي لأن ده زمن الاحتراف وتبقت المده والمبلغ ودي ما بتاخذ أكثر من خمسه دقائق موافق أو غير موافق و والي المهندس قال لي عازمك واللاعب غداء وقلت له دي المحريه فيك قال لي على الطلاق حسع لو داير جمل اذبحه ليك شوف ناس المريخ ويجب الانظلم الرجال وشكرته واللاعب ومن لايشكر العباد لايشكر رب العباد... اكرر اللاعب بأخلاق وأدب في حديثه معي.... قال كلمه  رجال واحده والله   يادكتور وانت والمهندس لو قلتوا لي أمضى على بياض أمضى ثم تجيكم.... والله أوقع للمريخ  دون الرجوع لأحد وعندها كبرت بأن الموضوع موضوع زمن... وشكرته في التلفون.... وقال لي انا بجيكم وانتوااا كبارنا شوفوا أدب اللاعب ده متى وجد جو صحي سيبدع والإنسان الخطاء غير معصوم منه وخله بشريه ومن استفاد من الأخطاء يعود أقوى أن وجد الجو وقال اللاعب طرفه بجيكم بسرعه واسابق البوليس في اشاره لفكاهه أزمته التي حلت بتعاون الصفوه... ويادوب دخلت العربيه البيت جاءتني مكالمه من المهندس وليد بأن اللاعب دور وجاي وعلى مقربه من استاد المريخ جايين...ولاني تعبان استعنت بآخر في المشوار وساق لي العربيه... وقلت ليهو نتلاقى جنب الاستاد وعندي غار كويس نتفاوض فيه... ونرسل نجيب غداء وعشاء قالواا لي ابشر... طوالي ضربت لي للاداره ممثله في  على ابشر.... وقلت ليهو انتوا وين وحصل كذا وان تم الاتفاق مع اللاعب معاكم للتنفيذ...... وقال لي تمام.... وبعد دقائق ضرب لي وليد وقال الريس الوالي اتفق مع اللاعب والموضوع حسم بمكالمه وعندها سعدت بتجديد اللاعب... وتصادف ذلك  مع ذات الوقت وجهود وليد وقلت له خير الأهم اللاعب  يعيد قيده... واللاعب  كان داير يصلني.... وشكرته على أخلاقه... وعلى عدم المزايده وشكرت المهندس وليد علي حسن تعاونه وده المريخ وكان فيصل من السعوديه متابع قصدت كل هذه الاطاله لأن اللاعب ظلم إعلاميا واللاعب خياره الأول المريخ والأخير المريخ...... وترك التقييم للمريخ لتأمين مستقبله...... ولم يزايد وطبيعي المفاوضه في المده والقيمة... ودي مامز ايده  ده حق أصيل الأجر للاعب المحترف.... اما المهندس وليد ظلم..... ونعت بأنه سمسمار ومزايد... وزمان قالوا سياسي بمصر في عربة السجن سأل نفسه يارب الشارع قعد يقول فينا شنو... . ولن تسلم يا مهندس من القال والقيل والواتس قاتل  وشكرااا.... لكل من أعاد اللاعب.... وشكرا للكل.. شكرا سوداكال والوالي وجموع المريخ دون تحديد انه المريخ وكفى








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رجالاً في كوكب المريخ يقومون بواجبهم يستحقون الثناء  والتكريم مدراراً و هذا عهدنا في مجتمع المريخ فإن من يقرن الليل بالنهار و يدلف أسبوعاً كاملاً  لاينام فيه بالمكتب التنفيذي  متأبطاً كمبيوتره عين تغمض فتتناوب الأخرى بحثاً عن حلولٍ تقنية لمصلحة الزعيم  و استكمالاً لتسجيلاته يشهد الله اني متابع معه لحظة بلحظة مايدور في السستم إلى صباح اليوم التالي لاياكل ولايشرب ولا ولا ولا   ... رجل يترك أخاه عليلاً في المستشفى ليكمل تسجيلات المريخ في زمن ينام فيه كل اهل المريخ ليسهد ساهراً  في اتصالات دائمة مع الأندية والاتحادات يتحدث معهم بكل اللغات عربية إنجليزية فرنسية  تعدي صلاحياته كمسؤول سستم إلى إداري ورئيس نادي ومدير علاقات عامة ومسؤول اتحاد و و و الخ لينجز ملفات المحترفين على اكمل وجه تصدى لشهادة بكرى المدينة في إنجاز غير مسبوق وقام بضمه للكشف الأفريقي بعد تعنت الاتحاد الذي فقط كان مجرد متفرج وساخر أنجز ملفات رمضان وحمو وبخيت وطيفور بأسرار وعزيمة اتحدى أن تكون في مريخي غيور على الكيان ..



 رجلاً ركل افضل العروض من راتب مغرٍ و سيارة و امتيازات من الند ليتفاني في خدمة الزعيم  والله حق له علينا أن نبادله وفاءً بوفاءٍ و تقديراً بتقدير..  والله والله حق له بل واجب علي جميع مجتمع الصفوة فرض عين ان نقوم بواجب التكريم للاخ ابوبكر تكرماً يليق به و بتضحياته و تفضيله خدمة معشوقه المريخ و تقديم حلولٍ تقنية ما كانت ان تكون لشخص غيره لما يملك من علم و سعة صدر...من حقٍ يسمو كلما علمنا ما أنجز...


Abubakr Awad Elageed







*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

*هؤلاء هم رجال المريخ يبذلون الغالي والنفيس لخدمة الكيان دون من أو أذي لله درهم رجال فضلاء وأوفياء وصفوة الصفوة من حق الأستاذ أبو بكر عوض الجيد علينا أن نقدم له الثناء والشكر أطنان لما ظل يقدمه فله كل الحب والإمتنان وحقا هم رجال حول الزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف المريخ 2021

حراسة المرمي
1/منجد النيل
2/احمد عبد العظيم
3/محمد المصطفي

        دفاع
4/صلاح نمر
5/امير كمال
6/احمد موسي تمبش
7/حمزة داؤود
8/دايلي النيجيري

   طرف يمين
9/عبدالرحمن كرنقو
10/التاج يعقوب
  طرف شمال
11/بخيت خميس
12/احمد بيبو
13/مازن محمدين
14/احمد طبنجه
    ارتكاز
15/محمد الرشيد
16/ضياء الدين
17/محمد هاشم التكت
18/مصعب كردمان
19/وجدي عوض
20/عماد الصيني
21/سعيدي اليوغندي
22/عمار طيفور

  صناع لعب
23/عزام عادل
24/رمضان عجب
25/احمد حامد التش

     جناح يمين
26/بكري المدينه

   جناح شمال
27/توني  النيجيري
28/السماني الصاوي

   الهجوم
29/سيف تيري
30/دارين ماتوكس الجامايكي
31/سيف الدمازين
32/محمد عباس

   من الشباب
34/الجزولي
35/الغربال

اخوكم الحلاوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بانتطار امضاء العقود ليبقي رسميا
النابي مدير فني
حمدي الصغير مساعد
محمد موسي مدرب عام
احمد قابليه معد بدني
هيثم الطيب حراس
ايمن يماني محلل بيانات احصاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(الكاف) يوافق للمريخ بـ (تسجيل ) محترف اجنبي بعد نهاية فترة الانتقالات الاستثنائية
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

قالت مصادر موثوقة ان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) وافق علي طلب المريخ باستبدال لاعبين لم يشاركوا مع المريخ في اي مباراة بلاعبين اخرين .

وقال المصدر ان خطاب وصل الي الاتحاد السوداني من قبل ايام معدودة جاء فيه فقرة تقول (نود تذكيركم بقرار لجنة الطواري بالاتحاد الافريقي بتاريخ 23 يناير 2020 الذي يشير الي ان سيمح لكل ناد باستبدال اربعة لاعبين مقيدين من  قائمتة شريطة ان لا يكون اللاعب قد شارك مع النادي خلال الموسم الحالي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*محترف المريخ يفوز بجائزة أفضل رياضي*


تم إختيار لاعب المريخ الأوغندي "كرينز سعيدي كيون" كأفضل رياضي لشهر يناير حسب "Fortebet Real".

وحسب تقرير موقع "Kawowo sport" عن التكريم - رصده #سبورتاق: "حصل الرياضيين على دروع جميلة وجوائز نقدية خلال حفل قصير أقيم في مطعم - Route 256 Lugosi - الشهير بالعاصمة - كمبالا اليوم الثلاثاء 2 فبراير".

ووقع الاختيار على لاعب نادي "المريخ" ولاعب خط وسط منتخب - أوغندا "كرينز سعيدي كيون" بالإضافة إلى لاعب الغولف الشاب "غودفري نسوبوغا"، وتم اختيارهما كأفضل رياضيي "Fortebet Real Stars" لشهر يناير 2021.

كان لاعب خط الوسط "سعيدي" الأفضل في فئة كرة القدم بفوزه على"Charles Bbaale & Gomba Lions" و Tiles & Terrazo"بالإضافة إلى حارس المرمى "فاروق ياوي سيبانجا" من فريق (Buddu & Luweero United).

تم تكريم "كيون" بعد تسجيله هدفين رائعين في مرمى منتخبي  "توغو" و"المغرب" خلال بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2020 الـ"شان" خلال مراحل المجموعات.

حيث استلم "هنري مايكو" ، الرئيس التنفيذي لنادي "URA" لكرة القدم ، الجائزة والنقود الخاصة بـ"سعيدي".

وقال على هامش التكريم: "لقد كنا مع سعيدي كيني لأكثر من 10 سنوات".

وأضاف: "لقد كان يعمل بجد ويلتزم بالانضباط".

وأختتم "مايكو" حديثه قائلاً : "إننا نصلي من أجله، من أجل المستقبل الأفضل له مع المريخ".
]
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كشف المريخ 2021

حراسة المرمي
1/منجد النيل
2/احمد عبد العظيم
3/محمد المصطفي

        دفاع
4/صلاح نمر
5/امير كمال
6/احمد موسي تمبش
7/حمزة داؤود
8/دايلي النيجيري

   طرف يمين
9/عبدالرحمن كرنقو
10/التاج يعقوب
  طرف شمال
11/بخيت خميس
12/احمد بيبو
13/مازن محمدين
14/احمد طبنجه
    ارتكاز
15/محمد الرشيد
16/ضياء الدين
17/محمد هاشم التكت
18/مصعب كردمان
19/وجدي عوض
20/عماد الصيني
21/سعيدي اليوغندي
22/عمار طيفور

  صناع لعب
23/عزام عادل
24/رمضان عجب
25/احمد حامد التش

     جناح يمين
26/بكري المدينه

   جناح شمال
27/توني  النيجيري
28/السماني الصاوي

   الهجوم
29/سيف تيري
30/دارين ماتوكس الجامايكي
31/سيف الدمازين
32/محمد عباس

   من الشباب
34/الجزولي
35/الغربال

اخوكم الحلاوي



وين أرنولد  بانقا  !!
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*كشف المريخ 2021

1/منجد النيل
2/احمد عبد العظيم
3/محمد المصطفي
4/صلاح نمر
5/امير كمال
6/احمد موسي تمبش
7/حمزة داؤود
8/دايلي النيجيري
9/عبدالرحمن كرنقو
10/التاج يعقوب
11/بخيت خميس
12/احمد بيبو
13/مازن محمدين
14/احمد طبنجه
15/محمد الرشيد
16/ضياء الدين
17/محمد هاشم التكت
18/مصعب كردمان
19/وجدي عوض
20/عماد الصيني
21/سعيدي اليوغندي
22/عمار طيفور
23/عزام عادل
24/رمضان عجب
25/احمد حامد التش
26/بكري المدينه
27/توني  النيجيري
28/السماني الصاوي
29/سيف تيري
30/دارين ماتوكس الجامايكي
31/سيف الدمازين
32/محمد عباس
33 / بانغا
34/الجزولي نوح
35/عبد الكريم الغربال 


نجم السعد
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*كشف المريخ بعد الميركاتو الاستثنائي 2021

 كشف المريخ قبل التسجيلات كان يضم 30 لاعب
 رفع الاتحاد الكشف لــ 32 لاعب وسمح بتسجيل 4 لعيبة 2 اضافة و2 احلال وابدال. 
 قام المريخ بضم رباعي محترف 2 منهم اضافة و2 احلال وابدال في خانات المحترف المصري عمرو ولاعب الرواق الايسر مازن محمدين. 
 قام نادي المريخ في السابق بعمل مخالصة نهائيا مع المحترف المصري والآن حول مازن محمدين الي خانة الانتظار.
الاضافات من فريق الشباب للكشف الافريقي الجزولي نوح  الغربال مع العلم الكاف اتاح في الكشف الافريقي 40 لاعب


*

----------

